# Looking for suggestions... first MI bear hunt.



## michigan ford (Mar 16, 2012)

I have 8 bear points and thinking of going bear hunting this year. My friend had called a guy that runs a guide service in the U.P... Broadside Outfitters. Has anyone heard of them? Looking for any advice you might have. 8 years is long time to collect the points and looking for a good bear hunt. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

If I had 8 points and was going to hunt the UP, I would apply for the Carney Unit first hunt period and try and get myself into Menominee county. Here is one outfitter that you may want to take a look at. Good luck on your first MI bear hunt.
http://www.greenwoodsoutfitting.com/bear.htm


----------



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't have allot of bear knowledge so I can only go with past success percentages of the BMU but if I was in your shoes I would go with Amasa 1st season. Not sure of a good guide but from what I here there are some bad guides out there who really rip guys off so do your homework. Good luck and have fun


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Not familiar with that Outfitter.

My suggestion is also Amasa simply because of the higher success rate, and Hank Pole guides in that area and has the highest success rate of anyone I've heard of. Also a great and fun family to hang out with.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I second Hank and Amasa.


----------



## wolves (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd check out Wild Spirit Guide Service out of Powers. He runs hunts in both the Carney and Amasa units with very good success rates.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you wanna hunt bait or run dogs if you want to run dogs John Cryderman can put you on the bears!!!!!


----------



## michigan ford (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the posts. I do agree that after saving points for 8 years I want to go as far as I can in the U.P. I do not want to hunt with dogs, bait hunting only. I have a couple of good leads now. Thanks again.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I can't recommend anybodyfrom personal experience. But I can tell you that my buddy and I are burning 15 points between us with Hank Pole this fall.


----------



## B&B guide service (Jun 29, 2011)

michigan ford said:


> I have 8 bear points and thinking of going bear hunting this year. My friend had called a guy that runs a guide service in the U.P... Broadside Outfitters. Has anyone heard of them? Looking for any advice you might have. 8 years is long time to collect the points and looking for a good bear hunt. Thanks for the help.


 i run a guiding service in the up, i run out of the newberry area and last year we were 6 for 7. id say thats pretty good for the up. pm me if you need any information.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

???


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

SPAM???:yikes:


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Spammer has left the building....


----------



## swmmark (Sep 22, 2010)

aquanator said:


> Not familiar with that Outfitter.
> 
> My suggestion is also Amasa simply because of the higher success rate, and Hank Pole guides in that area and has the highest success rate of anyone I've heard of. Also a great and fun family to hang out with.


I hunted Amasa in 2011 with Hank. My hunt was 1st season over bait. Had a GREAT time and would go back in heartbeat. On my next hunt, he will be the first call I make. Not trying to discourage using another outfitter, I'm sure there are other good ones, but Hank is a can't miss in my book. Remember there are no guarantees, its still hunting. But you'll be hard pressed to find someone who works harder and makes you feel welcome like Hank and his crew.


----------

